# Outdoor Activities



## Khaki (Jun 27, 2013)

Every group, or organization will contain people of varying interests and hobbies.

So I thought I'd start a thread on Outdoor activities to see what interests people on this site undertake.

Whether that may be for example:
Camping
4wdriving
Shooting/Archery
Canoeing
Navigational activities/Hiking
Bushcraft
Fishing
Hunting


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

LARPing

Yes it counts >:C


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Geocaching! It's like a real life treasure hunt.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm in one of those countries where stuff like camping and cycling are virtually impossible unless you've got an unhealthy fetish for rain. I enjoy biking, but my parents scrapped my bike without asking I lost my bike :c


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> LARPing
> 
> Yes it counts >:C


I'm not gonna be able to stop myself from yelling "LIGHTING BOLT!"

I like toast bit of archery and practice my knife throwing .... and play silly games like tag. Cuz we all need a little kid time. Otherwise I hold in my immaturity until I say things like poopy


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm not gonna be able to stop myself from yelling "LIGHTING BOLT!"
> 
> I like toast bit of archery and practice my knife throwing .... and play silly games like tag. Cuz we all need a little kid time. Otherwise I hold in my immaturity until I say things like poopy


My LARPing doesn't consist of magic, sadly :c


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> My LARPing doesn't consist of magic, sadly :c



Does it count as LARPing if it's just a bunch of drunk guys beating the crap outta each other with toy lightsabers? We were totally in character the whole time.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Does it count as LARPing if it's just a bunch of drunk guys beating the crap outta each other with toy lightsabers? We were totally in character the whole time.


Only if you're dressed as the part


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Only if you're dressed as the part



Well then it was a Star Wars/Ghostbusters/Spiderman crossover. It could happen, have you _seen _the crap people come out with?

What do you LARP as?


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 27, 2013)

Surfing, snowboarding, skateboarding, stand-up paddleboarding, pretty much anything that involves a board....apart from ironing. It's not very extreme or fun...unless..... 
Extreme Ironing? 
Also golf, tennis and hacky sack.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Well then it was a Star Wars/Ghostbusters/Spiderman crossover. It could happen, have you _seen _the crap people come out with?
> 
> What do you LARP as?


An archer in some medieval fight setting stuff. I'm practicing with someone else's bow and arrow until I join officially.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Only if you're dressed as the part



So you get rid of yer other quotes fer that but you still keep mine >:[
damn you. I WILL GET YOU BACK!


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So you get rid of yer other quotes fer that but you still keep mine >:[
> damn you. I WILL GET YOU BACK!


I will overpower you with my manliness :V


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 27, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Surfing, snowboarding, skateboarding, stand-up paddleboarding, pretty much anything that involves a board....apart from ironing. It's not very extreme or fun...unless.....
> Extreme Ironing?
> Also golf, tennis and hacky sack.



Man I wish I grew up in Devon, I wish I could surf and such. 

I play basketball, jog, camp now n then.. 
I enjoy gardening :$
I love driving my car in the summer evenings with no destination in mind.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Launching rockets! If only the engines were cheaper...


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2013)

I just ride my bike. Sometimes I'll go fishing if I get a chance to.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I will overpower you with my manliness :V



I love it when you dominate me Aleuboo.

Please go get the cuffs? :3c


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not much of an outdoors person, but I do have a particular interest in urban exploration.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 27, 2013)

I love camping.
Hiking. Swimming. Just taking long walks.
Shooting. Sitting around campfires / bonfires. Just lazing about outside.
Looking for bugs or animals or whatever. Barbecuing.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 27, 2013)

Outdoor Activities?

I am sorry, what are those?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2013)

Outside? I can't go out there, the fresh air will kill me! :V
Seriously though, I spend so much time on my computer it's a miracle I am in a decent physical shape. It's nice to spend time outside, but I just don't enjoy sport that much.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

I wanna go LARPing with y'all now.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Jun 27, 2013)

My favourite outdoor activity is when I'm getting out of my car, then I proceed to going home.
I do it every single day, at least twice.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 27, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> My favourite outdoor activity is when I'm getting out of my car, then I proceed to going home.
> I do it every single day, at least twice.


It took me 15 minutes to get out my car today. It's too hard, house is boring and car has cool songs on memory stick.
And it was raining.. 
My favourite outdoor activity is going to get food. Off to forage at shops now before they close *race to finish*


----------



## Icky (Jun 27, 2013)

All the outdoor activities!


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

I do a couple things out doors. 
Downhill/Free ride biking
Bike trials
Motor trials
Radio control
Driving
4Wheelin
Shooting/blowing things up


----------



## Kishi (Jun 27, 2013)

Icky said:


> All the outdoor activities!


No NONE IF THE OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES


----------



## Icky (Jun 27, 2013)

Kishi said:


> No NONE IF THE OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES



I LIKE THE OUTDOORS THOUGH


----------



## Kishi (Jun 27, 2013)

Icky said:


> I LIKE THE OUTDOORS THOUGH


THEN GO FLY AWAY!!! (MY AVIAN CANT BECAUSE YOU MADE IT FAT ^^)


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 27, 2013)

Archery and re-enacting  And walking too on occasion.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

Foxweard said:


> Archery and re-enacting  And walking too on occasion.



What sort of re-enacting? I got a buddy that does civil war re-enactments.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 27, 2013)

Are your kidding, up here? Outdoor stuff is a way of life! Hunting, fishing, camping, golfing (when there isn't four feet of snow) Ice fishing, snow mobile, boating,
BB-Q, chasing small animals! Larping??? We all put on our suits of armor and pound on eachother with boffer swords, does that count? 
We do the Voyageur thing at rondevious (can't spell it). Geo-caching is fun but you need a good GPS unit.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Are your kidding, up here? Outdoor stuff is a way of life! Hunting, fishing, camping, golfing (when there isn't four feet of snow) Ice fishing, snow mobile, boating,
> BB-Q, chasing small animals! Larping??? We all put on our suits of armor and pound on eachother with boffer swords, does that count?
> We do the Voyageur thing at rondevious (can't spell it). Geo-caching is fun but you need a good GPS unit.



Chasing small animals with snow machines and boats? We chase birds and squirrels with RC cars around here. Occasionally small children too. 

Ive done some orienteering in high school. We accidentally came across a geo-cache location once.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 27, 2013)

I just went to a 7-hour long float trip this weekend. Capsized liked hell, got scratches like hell, the bugs were hell, people were raising hell, the trip as a whole was...heavenly.


----------



## Icky (Jun 27, 2013)

Kishi said:


> THEN GO FLY AWAY!!! (MY AVIAN CANT BECAUSE YOU MADE IT FAT ^^)



YOUR BIRD CAN'T FLY BECAUSE YOU WANTED A DAMN PUFFIN


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 27, 2013)

In the Metroplex, the only thing to do May to September is to spend every moment in some air-conditioned building, going outside only to move from one building to another. It is too damn hot in Dallas- the devil himself didn't buy real estate in Texas because he knew that Hell was a little cooler than Texas in the summer.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

Shooting
RC Cars
Mountain Biking
Airsoft battles 
Hiking
And Offroading


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Icky said:


> YOUR BIRD CAN'T FLY BECAUSE YOU WANTED A DAMN PUFFIN



Puffins can't fly?


----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

Swimming and riding my bike are the main outdoor activities I like to do.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> I just ride my bike. Sometimes I'll go fishing if I get a chance to.



This struck me as cute as hell I don't know why?

I left out beach rock climbing to find a good spot to drink and gaze at the sunset. I have literally climbed mountains to find a good place to booze, getting down was always a 'tomorrow' problem.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Shooting
> RC Cars
> Mountain Biking
> Airsoft battles
> ...



Airsoft and RC huh? 

Whats your load out and what sort of rigs you got?


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Going to camp in Colorado in a couple weeks. Hiking and such Galore.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

You people are so active. Make me look bad.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You people are so active. Make me look bad.



Im just bored and jobless right now. Ive already applied to most of the town and called most of them to follow up.


----------



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

I jog every morning and sometimes I like to walk around the woods and smoke weed but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You people are so active. Make me look bad.



Waffles need a lot of exercise, else they get yeast infections.

Meh, hiking
Walking
Catching weird insects
Picnics
Driving down the parkway


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Kord said:


> I jog every morning and sometimes I like to walk around the woods and smoke weed but that's pretty much it.


Hnnnnggg.


Sparklepaws said:


> Waffles need a lot of exercise, else they get yeast infections.


Gross.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

Deerhurst said:


> Airsoft and RC huh?
> 
> Whats your load out and what sort of rigs you got?


Well I have a sl9, 2 mp5s, an aug, a 553, 2 ak47s and a ak104, 3 m4s of different variants, and an m16.  Those are just my aegs, all upgrades and modded.  For my pistols I mostly have 1911 variants and a few glocks.  

My RC is a upgraded/modded kyosho fazer ep and I just got an Axial Exo Terra Buggy.


----------



## Khaki (Jun 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> In the Metroplex, the only thing to do May to September is to spend every moment in some air-conditioned building, going outside only to move from one building to another. It is too damn hot in Dallas- the devil himself didn't buy real estate in Texas because he knew that Hell was a little cooler than Texas in the summer.



How warm does it get over there?



Also, what is LARPing?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 28, 2013)

Khaki said:


> How warm does it get over there?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is LARPing?



It gets up to 110 degrees in July, with droughts lasting for months a very real possibility. It is so bad that in the inner cities, parents actually have to pay for summer school for no other reason than for their kids to chill in front of an A/C unit which the school provides. It's so bad that the A/C repairman might very well be the Clark Kent of Dallas. While we do have the Katy Trail north of downtown, most reasonable people in Texas would rather explore a museum, go clubbing, or take in a movie rather than face the wretched heat. Going outside after dark isn't as refreshing as you might think. September and October


----------



## Khaki (Jun 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> It gets up to 110 degrees in July, with droughts lasting for months a very real possibility. It is so bad that in the inner cities, parents actually have to pay for summer school for no other reason than for their kids to chill in front of an A/C unit which the school provides. It's so bad that the A/C repairman might very well be the Clark Kent of Dallas. While we do have the Katy Trail north of downtown, most reasonable people in Texas would rather explore a museum, go clubbing, or take in a movie rather than face the wretched heat. Going outside after dark isn't as refreshing as you might think. September and October



That sounds alright, I'm guessing it's just dry heat over there?

Also, is there plenty of public accessible land there?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 28, 2013)

LARPing = Live-Action Role-Playing


----------



## Khaki (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds like fun, Aleu.


----------



## Riho (Jun 28, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Sounds like fun, Aleu.


IT IS. YOU GET TO BEAT FAT GUYS WITH FOAM COVERED STICKS AND IT'S AWESOME.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 28, 2013)

Riho said:


> IT IS. YOU GET TO BEAT FAT GUYS WITH FOAM COVERED STICKS AND IT'S AWESOME.



I usually level up my unarmed on their faces.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 28, 2013)

Riho said:


> IT IS. YOU GET TO BEAT FAT GUYS WITH FOAM COVERED STICKS AND IT'S AWESOME.



:mrgreen:

Best thing on the internets Ive seen today!


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Geo-caching is fun but you need a good GPS unit.



You could always make a challenge for yourself and navigate to the cache positions via map and compass.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 29, 2013)

Khaki said:


> You could always make a challenge for yourself and navigate to the cache positions via map and compass.



That actually sounds like loads of fun, but I have a feeling it would be frustrating after a while. Still, no pain no gain!


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2013)

Riho said:


> IT IS. YOU GET TO BEAT FAT GUYS WITH FOAM COVERED STICKS AND IT'S AWESOME.


Wrong kind of nerd. Fat guys are basement dwellers. If you're a LARPer then obviously you do not fit the criteria, especially in the middle of summer in Florida.
The ones you're thinking about are table-top RPG players.

Trust me. I've experienced both of these nerds in their natural habitat.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wrong kind of nerd. Fat guys are basement dwellers. If you're a LARPer then obviously you do not fit the criteria, especially in the middle of summer in Florida.
> The ones you're thinking about are table-top RPG players.
> 
> Trust me. I've experienced both of these nerds in their natural habitat.



How can I turn this post into sexual innuendo ....

Well I assume both of their natural habitats are in their mother's basement jerking off.

You voyeur, you...


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> That actually sounds like loads of fun, but I have a feeling it would be frustrating after a while. Still, no pain no gain!



If you're experiencing pain, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 29, 2013)

Khaki said:


> If you're experiencing pain, you're doing it wrong.



*Takes the compass out of his mouth* Hmmm, quite possibly...


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Though for compasses, it might be better to use a compass with a Mils radius than Degrees.

So hopefully you would just be searching a 10m squared area instead of a 100m one.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> How can I turn this post into sexual innuendo ....
> 
> Well I assume both of their natural habitats are in their mother's basement jerking off.
> 
> You voyeur, you...



LARPing takes place outside. There is literally no way you can have it inside.


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Are there any rules or standards to doing this?


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

Bird watching and hiking.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> LARPing takes place outside. There is literally no way you can have it inside.



Well not while LARPing ofcourse


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Bird watching and hiking.



Nice.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 29, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Are there any rules or standards to doing this?


While it's required to be in costume, cloth is a must here. If you wore actual leather, you will die of heat exhaustion.
Head shots are insta-kills
You can lose two limbs before you die (in game)
Wear your team's color.

That's really it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> While it's required to be in costume, cloth is a must here. If you wore actual leather, you will die of heat exhaustion.
> Head shots are insta-kills
> You can lose two limbs before you die (in game)
> Wear your team's color.
> ...



And bring beer for the afterlife c:


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Are there any rules or standards to doing this?


Goes a bit like this.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 29, 2013)

I like walking through the park. Most of my outdoor activities consist of all the yard work for this damn house- power-washing, pulling weeds, mowing the lawn, etc.

Not that I enjoy doing any of those things though. :I


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> And bring beer for the afterlife c:



Where do I sign up?


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 29, 2013)

Killing all forms of terrain with my tires. 
And spring hopping.


----------



## Khaki (Jun 30, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Killing all forms of terrain with my tires.
> And spring hopping.



I think I like you already, what vehicle do you drive?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 30, 2013)

I love hiking, have been canoeing once (but was afraid of falling out and getting eaten by leeches >.<), and would love to go camping again but haven't since I was a little kid.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I love hiking, have been canoeing once (but was afraid of falling out and getting eaten by leeches >.<), and would love to go camping again but haven't since I was a little kid.



. Are leeches that bad in that river (or w/e it was) you canoed in?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> . Are leeches that bad in that river (or w/e it was) you canoed in?



Leeches are just something that creep me out and I know they can be in lakes... those and lampreys. My fear was probably unreasonable though I was around 8 at the time and hadn't been in a small boat before.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Leeches are just something that creep me out and I know they can be in lakes... those and lampreys. My fear was probably unreasonable though I was around 8 at the time and hadn't been in a small boat before.



Oh, well if you were 8 its understandable.

You'd die from drowning first though.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Khaki*
> 
> I think I like you already, what vehicle do you drive?



Just a few fourwheelers, a dirtbike (soon to be two), and a couple Toyota trucks. Non of which are stock haha.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 1, 2013)

Right now, mostly cycling/mountain biking and photography.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

I like to pick a park in my area and explore that shit. Hard. Jumping over things, climbing rocks. I'm a modern day adventurer :V

That's mostly it. I walk a lot.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 3, 2013)

It's amusing that the Echidna blends in with the terrain, to think that the camouflage that hides it from natural predators would have had me accidentally squash the little bugger
with my boot had I not noticed it moving under a Spinifex plant.

That and it looks like a meal that provides it's own toothpicks.


----------



## HannaH Wolf (Jul 27, 2013)

So I live in Colorado Springs, which is famous for visiting to hike Pike's Peak.  I've looked for anyone in the Fandom who's worn a fursuit and done this, but I was considering being the first fursuiter to hike to the mountain's summit.  Its elevation is breath-taking, and by doing so I would cause a legacy to be made for both Colorado Springs and Furry Fandom by being the first Furry to climb a 14er.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2013)

i enjoy growing cannabis outdoors

but first you have to hike up a mountain and kill off the tweaker rednecks, so that involves some hatchet work as well. maybe a bit of guerilla warfare.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> i enjoy growing cannabis outdoors
> 
> but first you have to hike up a mountain and kill off the tweaker rednecks, so that involves some hatchet work as well. maybe a bit of guerilla warfare.



I hope you clean your axe, proper axe care is important. I mean uh drugs and murder how could you or something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2013)

When I'm not purging the bloody Red Falcon With Bill Rizer on Galuga Island, I'm usually sketching the pretty cars in the parking lot or trying to find a bee.

I caught one last month. Let him go in a few hours.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I hope you clean your axe, proper axe care is important. I mean uh drugs and murder how could you or something.


its not murder if its a meth head. they arent even people. and yes, i am liberal with the mineral oil after a fresh kill, cant have the haft shrinking or losing its healthy wooden shine, and a rusty edge is a dull edge, and i need swift, clean slicing action.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> its not murder if its a meth head. they arent even people. and yes, i am liberal with the mineral oil after a fresh kill, cant have the haft shrinking or losing its healthy wooden shine, and a rusty edge is a dull edge, and i need swift, clean slicing action.


Its all about tactical tomahawks.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Its all about tactical tomahawks.


and the art of surprise. i like to make nice with them for a lil bit, sit down, have em hit the pookie a few times to relax and then BAM! axe to the fucking forehead. this is how harvest time works my friends.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Its all about tactical tomahawks.



How about a sharpened Entrenching tool?


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 27, 2013)

I go bike riding when my bike works, I run around and walk around a lot outside.
Fishing is great and I want to start camping.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 27, 2013)

I like to hang out with friends and smoke weed in the park :3


----------



## Meeesh (Jul 28, 2013)

Kayaking, Hiking, Geocaching, swimming, the general venturing of places ive not been before.

i need a new pushbike D:


----------



## Cuukie (Jul 28, 2013)

Time to put my camping skill to action tomorrow while I wait to sign my apartment lease on the 1st. going to be fun times with lots of reading and cooking on a portable grill. I hope the Texas heat will be gentle on me. I wish my plans were less TENTative than this, but I'm really looking forward to the quiet time.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 29, 2013)

Azure said:


> i enjoy growing cannabis outdoors


Swooon ~~

I'm going to fix up my bike this weekend! Can't wait to hit the trailz.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by *benignBiotic*
> 
> I'm going to fix up my bike this weekend! Can't wait to hit the trailz



What kind of bike are we talking about? I is so curious.
Speaking of bikes, I'm geting my shock rebuilt on my enduro so I can hit up some trails and tight streets.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 30, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> What kind of bike are we talking about? I is so curious.
> Speaking of bikes, I'm geting my shock rebuilt on my enduro so I can hit up some trails and tight streets.


It's an old mountain bike. I'll be riding it to work in the city until I can get a nice street bike.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

I L-O-V-E RUNNING!!!! Especially in the woods in my backyard. I'll run and run and run and run while jumping off fallen trees, stumps, climb up trees, chase after squirrels or fireflies! I run until my legs are completely sore, I'll run in the rain, I'll run through puddles and mud. God, I love to run ^.^


----------



## charlie58 (Jul 30, 2013)

i plau baksetball outdoor with friens


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2013)

Khaki said:


> How about a sharpened Entrenching tool?


Oh, I dunno.  It would probably work.  But you can't throw em like you can a hatchet or tomahawk.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 31, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh, I dunno.  It would probably work.  But you can't throw em like you can a hatchet or tomahawk.









Communist Cadet disagrees with this statement.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Communist Cadet disagrees with this statement.


Well, in a pinch it would work.  But tomahawks were ment to be thrown.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I L-O-V-E RUNNING!!!! Especially in the woods in my backyard. I'll run and run and run and run while jumping off fallen trees, stumps, climb up trees, chase after squirrels or fireflies! I run until my legs are completely sore, I'll run in the rain, I'll run through puddles and mud. God, I love to run ^.^



Why are you one of the most delightful people on the forum? :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 31, 2013)

I went disc golfing yesterday. It was cool, way more fun than regular golf. I pulled something in my arm though :-/


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 1, 2013)

I play disc golf and cruise around in my car with no real destination sometimes. I'm excited for the Dream Cruise coming up in a few weeks, too. I'll do a bunch of walking around during that...


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 3, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> cruise around in my car with no real destination sometimes.


You are the fourth person who I've learned does this. It baffles me. Sounds like a huge waste of gas.

I did get my old bike back, but it's super rusty so I'm going to get it a tune up.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You are the fourth person who I've learned does this. It baffles me. Sounds like a huge waste of gas.



No argument, but I do enjoy it. Many enjoyable activities are wasteful, actually.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 3, 2013)

I be poi spinning all over Detroit. I love this city and I love poi spinning. I also go running every other morning, which I also love even though I injure myself 50% of the time.

edit: I love going on obnoxiously long car rides. It is seriously the best thing ever.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 3, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I be poi spinning all over Detroit. I love this city and I love poi spinning. I also go running every other morning, which I also love even though I injure myself 50% of the time.
> 
> edit: I love going on obnoxiously long car rides. It is seriously the best thing ever.



I bet nobody would wanna fuck with someone spinning fire poi...
And I agree on the car ride thing.


----------



## DMAN14 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sailing
Swimming
Archery
Skiing
Backpacking/hiking
Bowhunting
Kayaking
Rock climbing
Wake boarding
and more


----------



## Khaki (Aug 4, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> Sailing
> Swimming
> Archery
> Skiing
> ...



Where abouts do you go hiking?


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 4, 2013)

I love hiking! I'm 20 minutes from Rocky Mountain Nat. park, and I'm always there wandering around on days off. If I'm not hiking, I'm walking. I try to do at least 3 miles a day.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2013)

The road I live on terminates into the entrance to a conservation area - I enjoy a good hike now and then.


----------



## bananalover (Aug 4, 2013)

I like walking and hiking.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

Aw yeah!!! bB's got a bike. I went to get a $60 tune up for my 6 year old clunker and they were like "We have a better bike that no one picked up, we can sell it to you for $75." To which i responded with a resounding "Hell yes!"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

Man I wish my mountain bike never got jacked. Good thing I got it insured, at least I got some of my money back.  Now I'm stuck with $500+ in gear.  My helmet alone was $375.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Man I wish my mountain bike never got jacked. Good thing I got it insured, at least I got some of my money back.  Now I'm stuck with $500+ in gear.  My helmet alone was $375.



$375 for a bike helmet?

Was it covered in Kevlar?


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Khaki*
> 
> $375 for a bike helmet?
> 
> Was it covered in Kevlar?



That's nothing. My new helmet was about that much. But I mean if you want a really nice one, prepare for upwards of 500 to 600.
But that's for motocross helmets.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

Khaki said:


> $375 for a bike helmet?
> 
> Was it covered in Kevlar?


Actually it is. It's a carbon fiber full face helmet.
http://imageshack.us/a/img856/6616/ig5r.jpg


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

I camp, hike, do photography, and have sex outside. Mostly camping.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooooooooh, that's why nature stinks


----------



## Khaki (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Actually it is. It's a carbon fiber full face helmet.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img856/6616/ig5r.jpg



Ah, That makes sense.

Buying a second hand one wasn't viable?



Tao said:


> I camp, hike, do photography, and have sex outside. Mostly camping.



Well that explains the butt prints in the dirt.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Ah, That makes sense.
> 
> Buying a second hand one wasn't viable?
> 
> ...


No, not at all. Second hand shit doesn't fit my style as far as head protection goes. My style of riding calls for the best/brand new cranium accessories.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2013)

Mountain Biking:

[yt]MJUH8Iif1I0[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

I like to walk listening to music, makes me happy


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 9, 2013)

Cross country ski racing.
Because nothing says fun like not being able to breathe as you pull your ass up an icy hill with three inch wide blades on your feet.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 8, 2013)

Does anyone here know of any good spots in the U.S that would be good for camping?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 8, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Does anyone here know of any good spots in the U.S that would be good for camping?


My backyard, it's got a hot tub a pool and erry thang!


----------



## Khaki (Sep 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> My backyard, it's got a hot tub a pool and erry thang!



Everything?


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Street skateboarding.


----------

